# best bulk snow foam?



## scotty_boy (May 1, 2010)

hi looking at a really good snow foam for removing tough dirt in larger quantities than 5l but for a reasonable price any ideas?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

chem guys or autosmart or espuma direct I would go to for bulk.


----------



## scotty_boy (May 1, 2010)

any recommendations of what kind i did have some autosmart hd foam but have ran out and was looking for something else?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://car-chem.com/store/car-care-exterior/snow-foam-20ltrs


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Love car Chem


----------



## CarlPIL3080 (Feb 14, 2011)

+1 Car Chem


----------



## Andymain241 (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm using elite car care own brand foam I like it and it's a good price for 5l aswell


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Angelwax Fast Foam, got my 5l for £15 (should have been £19) by going in and collecting it.

I think it's about £27 posted


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Car Chem or Espuma Activo


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

AS Actimousse XLS :thumb:
Mike


----------



## CarChem (Mar 12, 2014)

suspal said:


> http://car-chem.com/store/car-care-exterior/snow-foam-20ltrs





Kimo73 said:


> Love car Chem





CarlPIL3080 said:


> +1 Car Chem





IanG said:


> Car Chem or Espuma Activo


Thanks for the recommendations. :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

AS Ultramousse or Espuma Activo :thumb:


----------



## Dinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

What about the Big Shiner or Cherry Snow foam by UK Valet or Chem Rae? Are they any good? Thanks


----------



## justevils (Oct 20, 2014)

Try BH AF. Awesome cleaning power.


----------



## Jedi (May 5, 2014)

+1 on AF.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Envy Car Care's Bubbly Jubbly. £18.99 for 5L or £45 for 25L.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Achem for me tried most listed on here there supreme and extreme are better


----------



## Ammo_B (Jun 19, 2014)

Am I right in thinking car chem isn't ph neutral ?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Ammo_B said:


> Am I right in thinking car chem isn't ph neutral ?


No but it doesn't affect the lsp

Not many are ph neutral tbh and the ones that are are rarely amazing


----------



## coggers (Jan 28, 2013)

Envy Car Care said:


> Envy Car Care's Bubbly Jubbly. £18.99 for 5L or £45 for 25L.


Great stuff and smells amazing


----------



## Nicalumisa (May 13, 2014)

Dinnie said:


> What about the Big Shiner or Cherry Snow foam by UK Valet or Chem Rae? Are they any good? Thanks


I find the Uk valet cherry snow foam really good, been using it for about six months now and i find it foams up really well.

When i applied AG HD wax almost three months ago i was keen to keep an eye on what effects the foam would have on the wax. All seems to be fine so far with the water beading really well following a wash.


----------



## eadand2003 (Dec 14, 2013)

Love the Big Shiner Snow Foam.

10 Litres for £20 delivered and PH neutral. Foams up brilliantly and very clingy, good cleaning properties.


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nicalumisa said:


> I find the Uk valet cherry snow foam really good, been using it for about six months now and i find it foams up really well.
> 
> When i applied AG HD wax almost three months ago i was keen to keep an eye on what effects the foam would have on the wax. All seems to be fine so far with the water beading really well following a wash.


This is the cherry snow foam used on my old Subaru Impreza, think its £15 for 5l on e-bay
http://s2.photobucket.com/user/scobbyboy1/media/IMG_0589.jpg.html

dwelling after 5 mins
http://s2.photobucket.com/user/scobbyboy1/media/IMG_0593.jpg.html


----------



## Damo80 (Mar 22, 2014)

I got 25 litres of swarfega powerwash regular for €35 in the local motor factors. Good foam used neat. Not shaving foam thick but clings for 10mins or so


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

AM Details. Best Snowfoam I've used by a long way


----------

